

Comment on job posts - wehadfun

Would be nice to comment on the job postings that show up here
======
minimaxir
What would you want to comment in the job postings?

It's unlikely that there would be any positive comments, so disabling for
those posts is not unreasonable.

~~~
mrcold
The lack of positive comments would work great. Because the people posting
jobs would get feedback from their target audience. Currently employers just
post a lot of jobs and are left wondering why they can't find skilled people.
They would know if we were allowed to tell them.

